# Deux-Boucs waiting thread



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I have one hopefully two pregnant girls this year.

Tilly is a 3yo 2nd freshener 
PB Nubian
Last year she had a single doe. I think she has twins or triplets this year.
Im hoping she has at least one doe so I can keep it but if not I have her yearling doe kid I kept.
Tilly is sold and after kidding will be headed off to her new home. I'm happy and sad about this. I can only have four goats and I think her daughter is better than her so someone has to move on...




















Due March 28th!!!

My other doe is 12 yo and I'm not sure she settled. Still to early to tell. She would be due May 13th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking girls, happy kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Tilly's body shape is changing and udder continues to fill. Ligaments are still there.

She's at day 142...

Last year she kidded on day 151.

I think my older girl is bred. She's starting to get a more round appearance. She has another 8 weeks until her due date. I hope in April I'll be able to feel some kids kicking. She's acting more sensitive, doesn't want you to touch her sides, and is avoiding conflict with the other goats when normally she's the boss. Protecting her unborn kids perhaps?

Fingers crossed. I want a doe from her so badly.  any color. Just healthy and sound and female. ( and healthy mom too) I'm kicking myself for selling 3 out of the 4 does she had  ( The one I kept, Chloe, is my sterile doe I've posted about)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Soon! Good luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 146 and her udder is quite a bit larger but not tight. I can't feel her ligs this afternoon or baby movement...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

It's freezing out today as well compared to some rather nice weather we've been having...


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

You can only have four goats? Are you inside the urban growth boundary like us? Our limit is six.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hehe no I can legally have more... But the hubby wouldn't like it.

I also only built a barn big enough for fourish goats.

The plan being that eventually we will build a larger barn and the little barn will become the buck barn.

But for now four it is...

There's space for babies too and I don't tend to count them until they are in milk themselves so I fudge my limit a bit.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Not seeing any contractions but her shape has changed more from just this morning! She's getting very steep in the rump, no ligs, and babies have dropped. She also looks like her joints are all loosey goosey.

edit; picked up two bags of shavings for hubby to throw down for her so she has nice comfy clean bedding tonight.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Not to blow up my own thread... But I'm excited...

Looks like she's starting to have contractions!! A little sooner than I expected but a safe date for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

One little buck so far. Starting some more good contractions. Helped boy number one nurse a bit but she'd already dried him off and was pushing him in the right direction.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

And two boys. May be done... Not sure


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Well she's eating so I think she's done.

I helped them each nurse and they ate well. Time for bed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute....so sorry you didn't get your doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Cute....so sorry you didn't get your doe


Thanks. I was a little bummed. I do have this does yearling daughter I'm holding onto so I do have a daughter.

If my old girl isn't pregnant or has boys I think I'll cry though


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Tilly doesn't seem to like her 2nd buckling 

She's encouraging boy one to nurse but snorts and runs away from boy two. If boy two cries she runs to check boy one... All I did was help dry boy two when he was born.

I helped both nurse when they were born and the next day and then I gave them a bottle last night. Boy one is full so doesn't take much but boy two was starving. I tied her to to let boy two nurse and gave him a bottle again. Found some placenta and rubbed it all over both of them and locked her up with them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes they just reject one. Good you are holding her to let him nurse.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think boy two is becoming sneaky and stealing milk from his unwilling mother. He looked full this morning and the side he nurses from was soft. He also didn't want to nurse when I held Tilly for him. So that's good.

She's not mean to him at least. I think she's a one baby mom. Good thing at her new home they pull kids so she won't have to nurse again after this. Just not her thing.

She's a beauty on the milk stand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep up the good work, it can pay off, which it sounds like it is already.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I don't think she likes him but he's being fed on his own now.

I think she will be happier at her new home where she doesn't have to raise babies. I don't think she likes doing it much. She much prefers being milked by hand. She leaves next Saturday so kids are going to learn the lambar. They'll take a bottle now and I've been freezing Tilly's milk for them to transition to formula. I've had good luck with formula so far as long as I transition and start it a little watered down before going to straight formula.

In other news!

I'm pretty sure facetious is bred!? She looks rounder to me. I swear I felt babies moving too! If she is then she's at day 107.

Fingers crossed and prayers for healthy mom and babies.

AND pretty please a live healthy doe with no disqualifications!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I can feel babies!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 127 for facetious...

Been going easy on the grain the last few weeks so I don't overgrow babies. She thinks I'm starving her.

I can feel babies moving.

According to the breeder the yearling buck I used has had an even split of bucks and does. All black boys and sundgau girls.

Should be interesting. Facetious always had primarily white kids with either brown or black trim looking pretty much like her. I've gotten one black and one couclair from her.

So we shall see! Which is the dominant color?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! She is a pretty doe! She looks just a little thin to me for being at day 107?....maybe up her alfalfa or add some beet pulp to her feed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going well.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She is a skinny girl. I did add some soaked beet pulp. She's 12 though and getting hard to keep weight on. I want to pull her kids and dry her off after a couple months this year. Not looking for milk just hoping for one last doe...

If I leave the kids on her I'm afraid she'd nurse them forever like she did with her last daughter.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Only 4 days to day 145...

I'm overdue....

Whose gonna have "kids" first?!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Phew I beat her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dd you just have a baby yourself?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hehe yep. I was late and getting worried my mom would have to be on goat labor watch. But I will be home in time.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! Boy or girl? You know we like pictures!:fireworks:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats, is it a boy or girl? And yes pics please. :fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! My mom and my doe were due around the same same. They ended up having their babies four days apart. Gosh but that was hectic.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Little girl. I try not to post pics of my people kids though, sorry.

Facetious looks close! She looks less pregnant/hollow looking. Ligs are squishy today.

Udder is not full yet.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Day151 today. Vulva is very puffy. Maybe a tiny bit of udder fill compared to a couple days ago?

Think red! All I want is one. Any doe kid(s) are staying here for all of their days!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Miscounted...so today is day 152. Maybe a little udder fill? I gave her a calcium drench as she has had milk fever in the past and I increased her grain. Still can feel babies moving and she's getting a puffy looking vulva. Glad she didn't have them yesterday as it was extra cold! Today is beautiful out so hopefully she kids soon.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's in labor! Thank you DH for cleaning the barn for me the other day so she has a clean place to birth

Doe doe doe doe doe doe doe!

Please!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

A buck and a doe!!!!!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you. I'm beyond excited, and of course worried something is going to happen to her.


----------

